# What It means to You



## WillFightForBeer (Oct 26, 2004)

We all start out on our Martial Arts journey for one reason, and I find that most people continue it for a totally different one. By the end of the first year of my Wing Chun/Muay Thai training, I found that I was continuing my training because I loved it. I had already proven to myself that my training was sufficient to protect myself, yet I kept going.

Then I discovered the RMA's.
My whole life I had been ashamed of my Russian heritage. It was mostly instilled by my parents, but it grew in me. Then I discovered these arts, where people were embracing the culture I threw away. That's all it meant to me at first, I was amazed that so many people could center around something I disliked so much.
Then I found the training.

Funny how you unknowingly stumble upon gold when you least expect to.

What does your training mean to you? Why do you continue it if not for "self defence"?

Everybody!
-Ilya


----------



## jellyman (Oct 27, 2004)

For me, systema is a means of keeping healthy, a method of eliminating stress and having a lot of fun, a community I feel part of, and a gift I want to give to my child. I also find much of the mentality - deal with reality, not what you wish it was - to be a useful apporach in my daily affairs. All too often people politicize reality, especially when a problem comes up. See it in the office pretty often - everyone points the finger somewhere else instead of just checking to see if there's a problem within their sphere of influence.


----------



## Woody (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi All

This is my first post on this or any of the other RMA forums. This looks to be a good place to start.

In the mid 1960's, as a young adolescent, I took an introductory class in TKD from Allen Stein in Dallas, TX. I thought it was great and, my parents didn't think too highly of the idea. Then in 1974, in college, I took six months of TKD from Jim Butin's school and fought in the 1975 Texas State Championship. Fatherhood and the death of my father-in-law distracted me from further training. In 1983, I studied Shotokan Karate under Sensei Jerry Francis along with my son until the school closed. Professionally, I was trained in LEO Physical Control measures and Professional Assault Response Training (P.A.R.T. II). I have earned a M.Ed. in Psychology and am certified Master Practitioner in NLP. I have been practicing meditation and static "Square Breathing" off and on for 20 years following a solo path through "Western Mystery Tradition" (Magick). 

Now, as a 51 year old grandfather, I am drawn back to the MA world and, of all things, Systema! I first learned of Systema as I was exploring WWII and modern combatives. I developed the personal belief that "interesting times" have arrived and can only get "more interesting". I was looking for realistic and "alive" training that would serve me and my family as the times progress.

I reacted strongly about what I was learning about Systema! I was already doing (in part) the Breathing pillar and being in the present without judgement (mindfulness). My profession is psychology and I've studied effectivemess in my NLP. I was also looking to toughen up physically. I found that I really resonated with what I was learning  about Systema.

I am moving to Portland this weekend and ave determined that there are two potential training partners there. Hopefully I can view Vladimir's DVDs soon. I've read Vladimir's thoughts on solo work. I've begun training with increased breathe work, one leg stands (with hip/leg and shoulder/arm rotations) and squats/ pushups. After the move, I will begin falling/rolling practices in the backyard.

I have set a goal for myself to manifest circumstances to allow me to attend Jim King's seminar in Seattle next month at Bear Creek. I look forward to learning and passing along my experiences to others as appropriate and to hopefully meeting some of you (or all of you) along the way.

Warmest regards
Woody


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Oct 28, 2004)

Woody, that's great! Good luck in everything that you do.

Keep 'em coming people,
-Ilya


----------



## Brian King (Oct 28, 2004)

***off topic****
Woody, welcome to the Northwest. Just FYI, we are having a Jim King seminar in the Seattle area November 19th-21st. If you would like some more info drop me an e-mail and I can send ya the details. systemanw@yahoo.com
Welcome to the forum

See you on the floor soon
Friends
Brian King


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Oct 28, 2004)

Brian, if you look at the last paragraph in Woody's post it seems he's well aware of the seminar and will be trying to attend.
Come on Brian, you've already posted once, what does Systema mean to you?

-Ilya


----------



## Brian King (Oct 29, 2004)

_"Brian, if you look at the last paragraph in Woody's post it seems he's well aware of the seminar and will be trying to attend."_

Oops, It has been a very long and hetic week sorry  :sadsong: 

_"Come on Brian, you've already posted once, what does Systema mean to you?"_

The opportunity to become totally and completely free


----------

